# A few Arty Photoshops



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Did these images a few weeks back so I thought I would post them up for you to see.

Both effects were created using layer gradients and filters but as you can see the effect achieved are totally different, just shows the diversity of photoshop.

First Image










Second Image, currently taking pride of place as my desktop background










Hope you like them, all comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

I like:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice work there fella :thumb: Like the second one best


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

How did you do the second one? nice shot's like them
Tom


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

second one is outstanding mate, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Griff said:


> How did you do the second one? nice shot's like them
> Tom


You could do that pretty easily with some selective cropping, a bit of 'diffuse glow' (with no grain), and creative use of the 'levels' adjustment, and maybe a one of the 'Render > lighting effects' to highlight the area on the car.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Love that second shot 

Only recently go Photoshop so will have to see if I can get some results like that.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Hope you like them ...


I do ... good work :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Griff said:


> How did you do the second one? nice shot's like them
> Tom


It can be done in three steps.

1. Desaturate image
2. Add radial gradient to layer
3. Add one of the sketch filters (can't remember what one lol)

Obviously a few adjustments have to be made here and there but the above method gives you a good start.



Pit Viper said:


> You could do that pretty easily with some selective cropping, a bit of 'diffuse glow' (with no grain), and creative use of the 'levels' adjustment, and maybe a one of the 'Render > lighting effects' to highlight the area on the car.


Far too complicated a method lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> It can be done in three steps.
> 
> 1. Desaturate image
> 2. Add radial gradient to layer
> ...


I wouldn't say that - it all depends on the user . Photoshop has many different ways of acheiving the same, or very similar end result using a totally different set of filters or techniques. If you take out the 'Diffuse Filter' step which isn't strictly necessary, (but just something I'd have thrown in), it's still only a 3 or 4 step method the way I said. Still love the image though, mate :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I wouldn't say that - it all depends on the user . Photoshop has many different ways of acheiving the same, or very similar end result using a totally different set of filters or techniques. If you take out the 'Diffuse Filter' step which isn't strictly necessary, (but just something I'd have thrown in), it's still only a 3 or 4 step method the way I said. Still love the image though, mate :thumb:


It is such a diverse package its unbelivable sometimes.

Thanks for all the comments everyone!


----------

